# Cold Brew Coffee



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Summer is a comin' in!

Is cold brew coffee worth the hype? Is it so much better than a properly brewed coffee that is then chilled?

I understand a similarly coarse grind is required. What other equipment is recommended?

Any recommended cold brew methodologies?

Thanks!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

brrrrr. coffee is meant to be warm!

The Hario cold coffee dripper is amazing though, here's one at North Tea Power last summer


__
http://instagr.am/p/dWdRKfsyyA/


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

There are various methods, some involve 24 hour steeps with very coarse grinds, others use the drip method. I find both equally good, especially the steep method with light roast coffees, mutes acidity but encourages sweet body in the cup.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

I like the look of this one:






At work, a lot of the wait staff ask me for iced coffees, we don't have any cold brewing equipment though so I pour fresh espresso over ice. It actually tastes pretty good.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Does anyone know if the Hourglass is available in the UK?


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

You can get Hario I think, but the Yama 8 and 25 cup models are usually fro the US


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

It's a bit arse-about-face but would cold brew warmed up be worth the effort?


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Apparently so. If not drinking cold it can apparently be used as a concentrate for anything.


----------



## EWCC (Mar 27, 2014)

I tried a cup of UCC cold drip before in a coffee shop in Hong Kong, and I was very surprised that I couldn't taste sweetness, but just bitterness, which is quite the reverse of what I've read before. I don't know if it's because Japanese roast coffee tends to be very dark and may not be suitable for cold brew, or the coffee shop didn't prepare it properly. I have got myself a Hario Mizudashi Cold Brew Coffee Pot a while ago though,

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hario-Mizudashi-Coffee-1000ml-MCPN-14B/dp/B001VPXEBU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1396452159&sr=8-1&keywords=hario+cold

and I think we finally have the perfect weather for some cold brew, so I will prepare some once I got some beans this Friday and see how that works out. As for the cold dripper, if you have a friend who works in a lab and have some spare new glassware, then ask them to get you a retort stand, 3 sets of bolts and clamps, a separating funnel, a sintered Buchner funnel, and a round bottom flask.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Let me know how you get on with the Hario please!


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm still waiting for my Bruer to be delivered.

I've tried immersion cold brew and chilled hot brew at home, not yet got a result I was happy with.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

ajh101 said:


> Does anyone know if the Hourglass is available in the UK?


The Hario one in my earlier pic can be bought from NTP themselves. Think it was quite reasonably priced.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Anyone know where to source cheap chemistry supplies?

I'd like to build my own


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Would a Clever Dripper be an option for cold brew, do you think?


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thinking of buying a little Hario Skerton for brewed coffee. Could I use the same grind for cold press as well as my Moka pot?


----------



## EWCC (Mar 27, 2014)

I tried out a few cold brews yesterday at the London Coffee Festival, both using the cold drip and the immersion method, and while the immersion produce sweeter, richer taste coffee, the cold drip is more clean and crisp. I personally prefer the immersion one. I've just bought some Tesco finest Colombian Supremo beans to christen my brand new Mignon, so I'll use the grinds to test out my Hario Cold Brew pot at the same time. Will report back details and outcome in a couple of days.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

EWCC said:


> I tried out a few cold brews yesterday at the London Coffee Festival, both using the cold drip and the immersion method, and while the immersion produce sweeter, richer taste coffee, the cold drip is more clean and crisp. I personally prefer the immersion one. I've just bought some Tesco finest Colombian Supremo beans to christen my brand new Mignon, so I'll use the grinds to test out my Hario Cold Brew pot at the same time. Will report back details and outcome in a couple of days.


Worth getting some fresh roasted beans from somewhere like coffee compass or rave as opposed to supermarket beans that will likely already be stale. You won't get the best out of the mignon with stale beans.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I got the impression that the Tesco beans were to assist in seasoning the grinder rather than for drinking seriously! Perhaps I'm wrong!

DB


----------



## EWCC (Mar 27, 2014)

Sorry guys, my wording was confusing. DavidBondy was right, the Tesco beans were on sale so I thought it would be a good idea to use them to season my new grinder rather than using my good beans. And rather than throwing the grinds away, I am thinking about use them to prepare a few cold brews to figure out the best grind size for the immersion method.


----------

